# Saved a racing pigeon from being destroyed by peacocks and cats



## TinRoses (Jun 16, 2011)

Two days ago I was doing my evening rounds feeding the horses when all of a sudden I felt something jump onto my foot! I looked down and it was a pigeon, of all things! I persuaded them off my foot and ran into the barn to grab a towel and when I got back the bird was being chased and attacked by our resident wild peacock clan... And being stalked by the barn's master hunter. This bird can't fly and was found shortly after a severe thunderstorm tore through the area. We think she may be shocked. (I'm certain it's a she due to the muted iridescent neck feathers). She's been in and living on pigeon mix for the past two days since we ran to get her food. We've named her Georgia (my husband calls her Speedy lol!) She has a yellow IPB band, but calling Foys Pigeon Supply has been fruitless.

I found her in Jupiter Farms, Florida. VERY friendly, will sit with you and eat from your hand. Someone obviously loved this bird and I would love to get her home. I AM worried, though, as I've been told by local feed store owners and friends that racing and homing birds that don't correctly head home are often met with a very unkind fate; the "welcome" of snapped neck. I'd like to stress it that I really do not want to send this bird to that doom. 

If I can't locate her owners I'm thinking I may just keep this girl as a pet. Finding the owners is a HUGE priority. Since pigeon racing seems to be prevalent in this area I'm going to hold the identity of the band secret until someone steps forward saying "hey I'm missing a bird with an IPB band with the following registration info" to avoid her ending up in the wrong situation.

Does anyone know of anyone in the Jupiter Farms/Indiantown, Florida area that is missing a racer?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can certainly say that not all pigeon racers do that  Some do, but a lot of them don't. I know I would never do that! I always want my birds back 
So Foy's couldn't tell you who bought that band?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

There may be more going on with this bird than it lost its way and is a little tired, even a friendly bird wold not make itself available for attack on the ground. Can you post up a photo of the bird and of any fresh droppings it is producing and can you also slowly go over the bird looking for any cuts, scrapes or injuries (take you time their feather can easily hind these) and have a look inside its mouth for an yellowish/cheesy growths, and feel each wing, slowly probing with your fingers for any swellings/irregularities, compare one wing to the other if you think you feel something odd.

Karyn


----------



## TinRoses (Jun 16, 2011)

Foys was like "Whhaaaa?" wasn't a very good experience. I will get photos of the bird and droppings. They're normal with normal urates etc. I have exotic birds and work with exotic birds on a daily basis so I know signs of gastric trouble. She's eating, drinking etc. I did a good body check and found nothing out of the ordinary aside from where a peacock took a couple feathers off the neck. No blood, I checked thoroughly. Bird has been misted with an anti-mite agent as well and I have been putting anti-biotics in the water as a just in case measure since I have them for my cockatoos. No weird growths no weird matter etc. The vent is clean. We gave her perches to keep her off the bottom of the cage. Appears to be a "roller" (gray standard pigeon coloring with very subtle iridescent feather... I'm clueless with pigeon terms lol!)

I will try Foys again. I renewed my Craigslist ad. Just very... Lost with how to proceed. 

MaryOfExeter: I'm glad to hear that there's a few pigeon racers that wouldn't dream of culling a bird. I really don't want that to happen to this little girl. She's really VERY sweet.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tin Roses,


There is no co-relation between irridescent Neck Feathers, and, gender dimorphism in Pigeons.

Just please post some good close up images of the Pigeon's freshest poops? 

Whatever your own evaluation of them based on having observed other Avian species.


It really can aid us in trying to form some sort of picture of possibilities since we are used to looking for fine details or nuances in Pigeon poops/urates proper.



I used to visit Jupiter Florida in the early 1990s when I had some friends there...really a lovely area.

Is that about the same as Jupiter Farms?



Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TinRoses (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey there.

I forgot to grab photos today. Our friend is flying! I let them loose in the tack room and they scooted around and then went back to their cage. The weather has been extremely wild and I admit my priority was to get horses in and out of the hail.

Jupiter Farms is LOVELY. It's west of I-95 and relatively rural. The people are wonderful and the beach is 10/15 minutes away. Couldn't ask for more


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well if foy's can't help you find the owner then the bird is yours IMO.. not every racer will snap their neck.. it is hard to tell what the actual situation may be..but I comend you for trying.. what I would do is just ask (if you did indeed find the owner)..usually they just do not get in touch with you or say keep it.. they would not drive or pay shipping to get the bird back just to snap it's neck..


----------

